# Zapco Gear & Earthquake subs- new



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

DSP6, 2 iForce series amps, plus 2 of the 8" shallow mount subs, all NIB, ending Black Friday...

Zapco DSP6-SL Competition Processor, NEW $1,149 retail - eBay (item 140479447298 end time Nov-26-10 20:34:55 PST)

Earthquake Sound SWS-8xi Car Speaker- PAIR- NIB! - eBay (item 140479446828 end time Nov-26-10 20:31:39 PST)

Zapco i-250.2 2-CH Amp 200 Watts RMS NEW! - eBay (item 140479447379 end time Nov-26-10 20:35:30 PST)

Zapco i-450.4 4-CH Amp 500 Watts RMS NEW! - eBay (item 140479447802 end time Nov-26-10 20:37:10 PST)

THX


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

shoot i saw this way too late


----------

